# Where to buy a Maxabeam?



## woodasptim (Mar 3, 2007)

Just got my new position in the company and a nice healthy 150% raise to go with it. As a way to celebrate our current success, my wife has agreed to let me get a Maxabeam. I'm interested in the MBPKG-S-7L. I've seen a few on ebay in the past, but nothing right now. Any idea where would be the least expensive place to get one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## roadie (Mar 4, 2007)

how come no one seems to answer his qns??

i have no idea where also ........ 

or maybe his should "edit" his post only to retain what he really want?


----------



## Sway (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I've never bought a MaxaBeam but when and if I do it will probably be from www.BrightGuy.com going on past customer service and price.

Unless another dependable dealer want's to step up and sale one for cost :wave:

Research your needs and the dealers, hope this helps 


Later
Kelly


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 4, 2007)

Well the main place that makes them is PeakBeam here. Other sites that sell them are:

BrightGuy (who I have bought things from..but only the $2800 rapid deployment package has the Li-Ion model...which I would want over NiCad)
ArcLightFX
Blue Line Gear

You can find some others with Google, but it depends on what package you get. I think the basic prices are set by PeakBeam.

Also, just to round out your choices...this Chinese clone which does not have the quality and all the features of the MaxaBeam is being sold for $800, and many who got it from a Group Buy here at CPF's 2 years ago like it.


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you sure you really want a Maxabeam? The MB is ALL throw and nothing but throw. What do you plan on using this light for? You'd most likely be better off getting a Polarian or Zeray light.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 4, 2007)

lasercrazy said:


> Are you sure you really want a Maxabeam? The MB is ALL throw and nothing but throw. What do you plan on using this light for? You'd most likely be better off getting a Polarian or Zeray light.



That is a very good point. It makes a very intense, but very small diameter beam...that is of limited use in a 100-200 Feet distance range...so for most visible things, you want a light like the XeRay or Polarion or X990. Checkout the shootouts in the top, pinned link...also MtnBkndad is gonna post about a new one next week.


----------



## Slowrider (Mar 4, 2007)

i also looking for a maxabeam or somthing like this.
i like hids with e very small focus like on the picture


----------



## roadie (Mar 4, 2007)

oh i like the Polarion, any one has picsssss ?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 4, 2007)

There's tons of them in many topics in this section.


----------



## Hallis (Mar 4, 2007)

You might try ebay. They show up on there from time to time.


----------



## woodasptim (Mar 4, 2007)

> The Maxa Beam searchlight delivers 7.5 million candlepower, is portable, and will illuminate targets 1.5 miles away. The high impact copolymer handle contains on/off switch and programmable electronic focus control. *Beam spread adjusts from a 40-degree flood to a collimated 2-degree pinpoint spot and the user can pulse-strobe the lamp.* Anodized aluminum body. Lamp intensity can be lowered to 4.2 and 3.5 million candlepower. Light features a 75 watt Xenon lamp in a electroformed nickel-rhodium reflector.


 

Yes, I'm sure I want a Maxabeam. I have many other lights that fulfill my current light needs. But how can a true flashaholic's collection be complete without a flashlight icon such as this one? Thanks for all the replies, especially the link to BrightGuy.com. I had done some searching, but was coming up dry. Peak had the packages on their website, but no prices. Thanks again.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 4, 2007)

woodasptim said:


> Yes, I'm sure I want a Maxabeam. I have many other lights that fulfill my current light needs. But how can a true flashaholic's collection be complete without a flashlight icon such as this one? Thanks for all the replies, especially the link to BrightGuy.com. I had done some searching, but was coming up dry. Peak had the packages on their website, but no prices. Thanks again.



I'm sure you will love your MaxaBeam !!! Which package are you getting? It seems too bad you have to go to the highest end package just to get the Li-Ion pack.


----------



## GeoffS (Mar 4, 2007)

On Brightguy's website, you can get the basic light and buy the Li-Ion pack as an accessory. If you want the Li-ion, this is the best option unless you want all the other stuff as well.





LuxLuthor said:


> I'm sure you will love your MaxaBeam !!! Which package are you getting? It seems too bad you have to go to the highest end package just to get the Li-Ion pack.


----------



## larryk (Mar 4, 2007)

I own several HID lights including the Barnburner. When I show my spot lights to friends, It's the Maxabeam that there most impressed with. The Maxabeam even gets more attention than the insane LK14. I know it is not a very practical light, but either is a 400 mw green laser pointer, their just very cool. Also very expensive.


----------



## Ra (Mar 5, 2007)

Indeed, if you prefer throw over lumens-output, Maxabeam is the torch for you !

Maxabeam still is top of the bill in production-lights on throw, lumens output is not that high tho,, with about 800 torch-lumens much lower compared to 35 watt HID (which has about three times that !!).

A 35 watt HID, with the same reflector-diameter has less then half the throw of Maxabeam..


Regards,

Ra.


----------

